# The Unknown Beethoven



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

Here is a playlist with (what I assume) are lesser known works by Ludwig van Beethoven.

http://classicalspotify.blogspot.nl/2016/06/unknown-beethoven-on-spotify.html

Justly forgotten?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Worth listening to once (like Mozart's early "symphonies").


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Certainly the fine String Quintet Op. 29 is worth hearing far more than once and should be in the permanent library (as it is in mine). Similarly Beethoven's Horn Sonata, whether played on the cello or horn, is a very good piece and has always been in the active repertoire of hornists.

Hardly "unknown."


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Yes, I concur with KenOC. There's much more obscure Beethoven than this, though.

http://unheardbeethoven.org/


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

That whole album by Christian Gerhaher, on which he sings some of the Scottish Songs, is wonderful - there's some equally little-known Haydn as well as some of Britten's folk songs.


----------



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

The Gerhalter performances, live, are indeed magnificent.
Op 29? Hardly hear them live, or even on CD, compared to other Beethoven chamber pieces...

Rolf


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Yes, I concur with KenOC. There's much more obscure Beethoven than this, though.
> 
> http://unheardbeethoven.org/


Aww, shucks, thanks.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

There are works that may not be in the 'unheard' category, but which are rarely enough played that people tend to forget about them. One of them IMO is the Consecration of the House Overture. I love the beautiful regal opening.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

My mistake. I thought this thread was about George Beethoven. Sorry. Nothing to add.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

DaveM said:


> There are works that may not be in the 'unheard' category, but which are rarely enough played that people tend to forget about them. One of them IMO is the Consecration of the House Overture. I love the beautiful regal opening.


Yes, "Consecration" is one of those pieces that grows on you. Beethoven channeling Handel and doing it well. It's one of my wife's favorite pieces.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The orchestrations op 109, op 110 and op 111 are interesting. Note the tempos of the variations in op 111/ii -- who knows if anything's marked in the score? It's like we're suddenly in the world of the Pastoral symphony -- totally unexpected for me!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I listened to the op 29 string quintet this morning. Really really good stuff!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

gardibolt said:


> Aww, shucks, thanks.


And many thanks to you! I have often visited your pages and enjoyed them. Lots of good stuff!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Mandryka said:


> The orchestrations op 109, op 110 and op 111 are interesting. Note the tempos of the variations in op 111/ii -- who knows if anything's marked in the score? It's like we're suddenly in the world of the Pastoral symphony -- totally unexpected for me!


Which, I've just noticed, weren't written by Beethoven at all. My bad, I had assumed that the site was about unknown music by Beethoven because of the name - in future I'll know to take care.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

This is also relatively unknown:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/ad...&performer=&medium=CD&label=naxos&cat=8572783


----------

